# CDS for non-residents????



## rynd2it

Interesting little snippet in the Bugle ( I know, don't bother) where a British guy was fined for not having registered his car in France despite having a WARP CDS. Turns out they are not resident but applied for the CDS to avoid the Schengen 90 day rules. I wonder how they qualified for the CDS?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hm, I know we have had multiple queries about going for a long-stay visa, which then requires a CDS in order to "renew" your status, to contend with planned stays over 90 days. The intention seems to avoid having to apply for a new visa every year (in the case of plans to stay in France/Schengen for, say, 180 days at a time) or to allow for multiple entries/exits to the EU without having to obtain individual visas or worry about your cumulative time spent in the Schengen area .

I'm not aware of any legal reasons not to try this approach, but have long suspected "gotchas" like this wrt the approach.


----------



## BackinFrance

rynd2it said:


> Interesting little snippet in the Bugle ( I know, don't bother) where a British guy was fined for not having registered his car in France despite having a WARP CDS. Turns out they are not resident but applied for the CDS to avoid the Schengen 90 day rules. I wonder how they qualified for the CDS?


Maybe they own/ed a holiday home and had the necessary utility bills. That was probably enough for what was a very simplified proce6.. Or perhaps they were resident but then decided to return to the UK.


----------



## rynd2it

BackinFrance said:


> Maybe they own/ed a holiday home and had the necessary utility bills. That was probably enough for what was a very simplified proce6.. Or perhaps they were resident but then decided to return to the UK.


Not quite, to get my CDS I had to present my tax return as well. They worked a fast one and got caught


----------

